# Welches CS-Angebot?



## adele (20. April 2004)

Hallo,
seit einer Woche spiele ich mit der Testversion von Photoshop CS und bin absolut begeistert.
Nun habe ich bei Ebay Bundles gesehen, die aus einer älteren Version und dem Upgrade bestehen.
Meine Frage wäre, ob ich mir mit dem Bundle wirklich Freude mache oder ich lieber gleich CS kaufen sollte.

Gruß und Danke
Adele


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. April 2004)

Ich denke mal du wirst durch ein Bundle keine Nachteile haben!

Poste dochmal 1-2 Ebay Beispiellinks  - zum Check - hjier rein.

Danke!


----------



## fluessig (20. April 2004)

Hmm, ich hab da bei der Suche in der Grafiksoftware Kategorie nichts gefunden. Nur einmal Photoshop 7, aber ein paar tausend mal Photoshop 6. Würd mich auch interessieren wo diese Bundles sind.


----------



## adele (20. April 2004)

*Die Links in Ebay*

Hallo,
hier sind die Links:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3672660379&category=28868

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3672820758&category=28868

Gruß
Adele


----------



## docma (20. April 2004)

Hey

Also beim ersten Angebot kann ich nirgends herauslesen das eine Älter version dabei ist, vielleicht einmal nachfragen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. April 2004)

Dito, das erste Angebot weißt keinen eindeitigen Nachweis / Hiweis auf, das man auch eine Vorgängerversion erhält.

Das zweite Angebot klingt meines erachtens vernünftig.


----------



## adele (20. April 2004)

*123 meins*

Hallo und Danke,

ich bin euren Rat gefolgt und bin seit eben Käufer dieser.

Gruß
Adele


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. April 2004)

Kannst uns ja mal , auch wenn Ebay Kauferfahrung etwas Offtopic ist, hier auf dem laufendem halten, ob alles geklappt hat und du zufrieden bist.


----------



## fluessig (20. April 2004)

> Kannst uns ja mal , auch wenn Ebay Kauferfahrung etwas Offtopic ist, hier auf dem laufendem halten, ob alles geklappt hat und du zufrieden bist.


Darauf bin ich auch gespannt - für mich klingen die Angebote gut. Auch wenn das bunte nicht so seriös wirkt, aber die Preise sind fantastisch.


----------



## delektron (21. April 2004)

was bedeutet eigentlich "CS" ?  Und ca. 400 Euro finde ich für Privatpersonen immer noch nicht sehr billig? Für gewerbliche Zwecke ist es dagegen egal was man dafür ausgibt.


----------



## adele (21. April 2004)

Hi,
ich werde darüber schreiben sobald sie da ist.

Gruß
Adele


----------



## fluessig (21. April 2004)

> Für gewerbliche Zwecke ist es dagegen egal was man dafür ausgibt.


Na dann frag deinen nächsten Chef doch mal, ob du ihn um 1200 EUR oder um 400 erleichtern darfst und warte seine Reaktion ab.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von delektron _
> *was bedeutet eigentlich "CS" ?  Und ca. 400 Euro finde ich für Privatpersonen immer noch nicht sehr billig? Für gewerbliche Zwecke ist es dagegen egal was man dafür ausgibt. *




CS == Creative Suite

Wieso ist es für gerwerbliche Zwecke egal? Das Geld muss auch wieder verdient werden, das man in die Firma investiert.


----------



## da_Dj (21. April 2004)

Also wenn deine Firma zuviel Geld hat immer her damit  Es macht ja sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob ich für den gleichen Preis eine oder gleich drei Versionen bekomme.


----------



## delektron (21. April 2004)

klar ist es besser wenn man etwas billiger bekommt, aber ich meine nur wenn man z.B. 500000 Euro Umsatz  macht, dann ist es egal ob man für ein Programm das 2-3 Jahre benutzt wird 1000 Euro oder 2000 Euro ausgibt.

Ist CS so etwas wie eine abgespeckte Version? Oder hat dieser Zusatz was anderes zu bedeuten/verbergen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2004)

CS == Creative Suite, das entspricht der neuesten Photoshopversion also der 8.0.

Der Name war ein merkwürdiger Einfall der MArkleting/Werbefuzzis bei Adobe..


----------



## Consti (21. April 2004)

Nö, Photoshop CS ist schon das richtige. Es gibt zwar eine abgespeckte Version von Photoshop (Photoshop Elements), die ist aber mehr für Hobby Fotografen etc. gedacht, die auch nicht so viel Geld für das volle Original auseben möchten.

Meines Wissens hat Adobe das Photoshop CS genannt, weil es damit alle seine Grafik Programme (Illustrator, InDesign, Photoshop, ...) auf einen gleichen Namen bringen wollte (Klar, Acrobat und meines Wissens auch GoLive sind noch mit eigener Versionsnummer).

Eigentlich müsste Photoshop CS PS 8 heissen, weil es halt der Nachfolger von Version 7 ist


----------



## da_Dj (21. April 2004)

Hat ja auch noch die Versionsnummer 8[.0.1] Find die neue Namensgebung gar nicht schlecht, zumindest für die Leute, die gleich die ganze Crative Suite kaufen. Frag mich nur, was sie beim nächsten Versionsupdate machen CS2?


----------



## Consti (21. April 2004)

Dann wirds bestimmt so müllig, wie es in Windows schon mit Longhorn wird.

Meiner Meinung soll ein Programm immer gleich heissen - Versionsnummer dahinter und fertig ists - bis Windows 3.1 ( mein allererstes OS) wars ja auch noch gut so, dann kam ja 95,98,98se, 2000. ME, XP, Longhorn - und noch NT4 die machten dann alles weg - wie Adobe es auch gemacht hat.

Na aber hauptsache das Programm ist gut - da soll mir der Name egal sein!


----------



## da_Dj (21. April 2004)

Eben im Endeffekt ist es ja nicht der Name der das Programm ausmacht, solange sie den Namen PS behalten ist das auch egal


----------



## adele (26. April 2004)

*Das Angebot war gut*

Hallo,

Dieses Angebot lohnt sich für Photoshop-Einsteiger.
Man installiert das Update ohne vorher die alte Version (in diesem Fall 6.0) aufgespielt zu haben. Die Version 6.0 legt man nur nach Abfrage durch die Installationsroutine ins Laufwerk.
Der Ebay-Händler arbeite mit afterbuy, d.h. man sieht, wann dein Geld eintrifft und wann die Ware weggeschickt wird. Alles sehr durchsichtig.

Also sehr empfehlenswert.

Gruß
Adele


----------



## MeggieX (28. April 2004)

Hmm, warum muß das Ebay sein? 
Amazon hat PS6 für 52, - und upgrate CS für 279, -Euro 
Ohne Versand und Amazon ist ein ganzes Stück vertrauenswürdiger.

Meggie


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MeggieX _
> *Hmm, warum muß das Ebay sein?
> Amazon hat PS6 für 52, - und upgrate CS für 279, -Euro
> Ohne Versand und Amazon ist ein ganzes Stück vertrauenswürdiger.
> ...



Man könnte ja auch das Update bei http://www.tendi.de kaufen für 239 Euro
und die gesparten 40 Euro an "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" spenden. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## adele (28. April 2004)

*Warum Ebay?*

Hi,
es muss doch gar nicht Ebay sein, sondern nur darum, ob es denn gut lief.
Achja, für den Versand musste ich 0,01€ zahlen.
Gruß
Adele


----------



## Mythos007 (28. April 2004)

@ lichtbox... Naja - nicht ganz, denn bei http://www.Tendi.de schlägt noch die 
MwSt. mit 16% zu Buche... Das wären demnach: 

      239 Netto für das Photoshop CS Upgrade deutsch (Windows)
      zzgl. 5 Euro Versandkosten
      zzgl. 16% MwSt. = 39,04 Euro

=    283,04 Euro

Bei Amazon dagegen würde das Update inkl. Versandkosten und MwSt.
=    266 Euro kosten

  Bis dann dann Mythos007


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2004)

Tatsächlich. Danke für den Tipp. Mann, das hätte ich aber wirklich komplett übersehen.
Gut, dass du mich noch nicht von CS überzeugt hast, hihihi

Gruß und sorry
Martin


----------



## Voxelman (25. März 2005)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob diese Photoshop 6 Billig Angebote wirklich "legal" bzw. wirklich upgradefähig sind! Habe bei Ebay ein paar diesbezügliche Bewertungen gelesen und bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert, z.B. das hier: 

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...al=&page=44&frompage=-1&iid=7143312926&de=off

VORSICHT. Lizenzen lt. Adobe illegale WINDOWS-Lizenzen. keine Antwort von Verk.
Käufer merckens-ithttp://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif ( 14http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/de/icon/iconYellowStar_25x25.gif) 22.02.05 16:187132166104
*Antwort* von www*solutions-24*com: das sind falsche beschuldigungen,unsere anwalt ist damit vertraut!
In der Art gibt es noch drei weitere Kommentare..

Hat jemand denn schon eine Registrierung bzw ein Upgrade offiziell mit einer dieser "Billigversionen" durchgeführt? 

Viele österliche Grüße!

PS Edit: Zur Glaubwürdigkeit von Amazon.. Die treten meines Wissens auch nur wie Ebay als Verkaufsplattform auf, d.h. der Verkäufer ist NICHT Amazon.. 
VoXelMan
Linkseite: http://www.archi.de


----------

